
Visual rendering of first 100 billion digits of pi proves randomness - ColinWright
http://www.wired.co.uk/magazine/archive/2013/08/start/spot-a-shape-and-reinvent-maths
======
ColinWright
Given that it's a mathematical topic, interesting use of the word "prove"

------
lutusp
This is hardly original, but "proves" in the title is not correct, for an
additional reason -- it's not a test of Pi, only a subset.

------
candeira
s/proves/shows/

~~~
j2kun
s/shows/suggests/

~~~
candeira
fair enough...

